# Chambre du Commerce Sept 12



## tank2020 (Sep 4, 2012)

OK, this place is in the centre of a very busy city, lots of people milling about, looking a the strange dusty English family. It was no mean feet getting us all in here but we managed it, and it was definately worth the effort, even if my wife ended up with a mild concussion. 


The building is a masterpiece and quite why it has been left like it has I don't really understand, for the sake of rent I would of thought it would make a good indoor craft/art fair or market, lots of stalls and shops. That said; it does look as if work has begun on maintaining the place.


The CdC is the remnants of the golden century. In the 16th century @£$% was an important international trade centre. The London Stock exchange is a copy of this building because Sir Thomas Gresham saw the building in and loved it. The building has had many 'functions'. After is was a center of world trade it became an art school , then a library. The last time it was rebuilt after a fire it had the iron roof added.























































































Cheers for looking
t2020


----------



## Musty (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice work, love the 10th shot best.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 4, 2012)

fanbloomin tastic!! such a wonderful place..thanks for sharing this..really lovely


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 4, 2012)

O.M.G...
Speechless...


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 4, 2012)

Fantastic set Tank and some images I don't think I have seen elsewhere :thumbs: its on my to do list too


----------



## cogito (Sep 4, 2012)

Ah man, so work has really started there now. Still, it'll be impressive to see fully restored!

Spent a good few nights kipping here, she's a beaut.


----------



## nelly (Sep 4, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> It was no mean feet getting us all in here but we managed it, and it was definately worth the effort, even if my wife ended up with a mild concussion.



I hope you took the essential advantages of your concussed spouse and ordered her to make you a Sandwich!! You did?? Oh good!!!

Quality photos btw


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 4, 2012)

nelly said:


> I hope you took the essential advantages of your concussed spouse and ordered her to make you a Sandwich!! You did?? Oh good!!!
> 
> Quality photos btw



Baguette, its Europe you know!


----------



## nelly (Sep 4, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> Baguette, its Europe you know!



Damn!!!!


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 5, 2012)

That's bloody lovely that is.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 5, 2012)

*Nice, VERY nice... *


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 5, 2012)

Cracking building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 5, 2012)

very nice, love these old buildings its sad that its been left.


----------



## Jet48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Excellent pictures great old building


----------



## _Nyx_ (Sep 5, 2012)

Stunning place & beautiful photos !


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 5, 2012)

What an amazing place, the architecture is simply stunning! Well worth the effort getting in, great report!


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 6, 2012)

Respect mate!!!


----------



## Bones out (Sep 6, 2012)

Schluurp.....


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 9, 2012)

cogito said:


> Ah man, so work has really started there now. Still, it'll be impressive to see fully restored!
> 
> Spent a good few nights kipping here, she's a beaut.



Not sure work is at full throttle, looks to me as they are doing just what needs to be done to stop it getting any worse.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 18, 2012)

great pictures. good to hear it's not being left to rot. An art-teacher friend of mine took his son to Belgium. He said it's like France with 10% of the crowds and half-price on costs. Enjoy your trip!


----------

